# Jumbo Perch HOt... Lake Simcoe - Pics



## Slayingm

The perch action has really picked up the past few days with the warmer weather and the bigger fish have started to move in. I had a client out yesterday on Simcoe for some Jumbo Perch and we managed to get into some of the biggest fish I have seen yet! 2 of our fish weighed 3.7lbs!! and 15 of them was well over 20lbs. Super light lines (2lb) and long casts were key as the water was flat and sky sunny. We caught all the fish between 7 and 10' using Finesse minnows (Storm Lures) and also got a few on tubes.... no live bait at all. The bite was very light after approx. 9am so a slow drag along the bottom with the odd shake and pause was the ticket.

Depending on where you fish the lake in some spots the perch have all spawned and in others thy will not do so until the end of May.

Enjoy the excellent weather the next few days and get out onto the water and enjoy the action. Check this pic out: 
http://profishntanglingservices.com/MyPictures/Massive_Jumbos_R.jpg

Best regards and good fish'n,

Greg Klatt


----------

